# So the year is winding down...



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

How are you all doing with the schooling? Are you staying motivated? Do you feel like you are going to finish well?

My crew will have all of our "days" in mid-January, but I am a bit discouraged about the fact that we will have to keep going because we haven't finished all of our academic content. This didn't matter before we started doing high school level courses, but once you are dealing with credits, you have to finish. So we will be doing school well into June! I am sort of bummed. :-(

Cindyc.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

We're doing alright. I feel like we need to do something fun, but with the extra child, I'm not sure if I want to take them very far. My kids are used to doing things cheaply and are easily excited...he's used to getting lots of "stuff" and uses the "b" word lots. I'm looking forward to the end of school, actually, because of that.

I am pretty much ready for next year, as far as planning. I'll only have to buy about $100 worth of curriculum plus the cost of school supplies. We have planned for next year to be our eldest's last year at home before starting the duel credit program at the community college, but since we're hoping to go over seas in the summer of '10, we may rethink that and have her graduate from the missionary school my husband would be teaching at. We'll see as the time gets closer.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

cindy-e said:


> How are you all doing with the schooling? Are you staying motivated? Do you feel like you are going to finish well?
> 
> My crew will have all of our "days" in mid-January, but I am a bit discouraged about the fact that we will have to keep going because we haven't finished all of our academic content. This didn't matter before we started doing high school level courses, but once you are dealing with credits, you have to finish. So we will be doing school well into June! I am sort of bummed. :-(
> 
> Cindyc.


School is going well here. In Hungary (and much of Europe) kids only get Aug off from school, no big summer break! So we are doing the same. So instead of "winding down" we are starting new books! My daughter will finish her math in a few weeks, then on to the new book (and new curriculum). The first part of the book will be review, but that's fine. My son won't finish his math till late April, then he'll move on. We just started a new science book (one Apologia book a year is NOT enough for my science loving son). 

This will have us all in tune with my plans for moving back to the US. Instead of summer break I want us to take a fall break, as that's when most of the canning and such work needs to get done. I hate starting school when I'm trying to finish the garden and going to the farm markets and getting produce and such to put up. And if all goes according to plan the kids will get 1/2 of Feb to Early April off next year for our move back to the States. I always ship their school books, so we have a "required" break and settling in period (can't do school if the books are in a crate in the middle of the Atlantic!). About two weeks after our shipment catches up to us we are "put away" enough to start our lives again. Then we will have a good 3-4 months to work till the big fall break.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We do year round schooling, taking breaks as needed. We've finished the curriculum we started with this year and have started on the next one.


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

We didn't start homeschooling until after Christmas so we're still going strong. I think we are going to do somewhat of a year round schooling taking breaks when needed instead of when ps does. We have almost finished the 4th grade curriculum so we'll probably start on 5th grade by May and see after that. 

Dee


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We are doing well and are on schedule. Just got a big boost today: my 16 year old has been selected to receive an award at Community College for "Outstanding Student of Humanities" for his work in his American Women's Studies class! We are proud and he is excited too. Have a good week everyone. Hang in there - warm weather on the way!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

meanwhile said:


> We are doing well and are on schedule. Just got a big boost today: my 16 year old has been selected to receive an award at Community College for "Outstanding Student of Humanities" for his work in his American Women's Studies class! We are proud and he is excited too. Have a good week everyone. Hang in there - warm weather on the way!


Congrats!

Cindyc.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

We are right on schedule to finish the year on the first Friday in May. We go 6 days a week from late September. I love having the summers free!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

RockyGlen said:


> We are right on schedule to finish the year on the first Friday in May. We go 6 days a week from late September. I love having the summers free!


We are trying that now. I was surprised that my kids did not balk at it. I SO want them to have a summer. 

Cindyc.


----------

